# dewalt powershop saw 1753



## biff1964 (Mar 24, 2008)

i purchased a radial arm saw i was told it would run on either single or three phase it says on motor 220-240/380-415v is this possible if so where do you alter wiring as it is defimnatly in three phase mode


----------



## georgiasparky (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd recommend trying to find enough information on the motor tag. You might try a web search if you can get the motor make and model.

At the end of the day, you may have to put another motor on it.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

I'd need more info to determine for sure if it's single or three phase. Usually it'll say on the tag somewhere, PH or PHASE; 1 or 3. 

A single phase motor can run on a 3 phase system if the voltage matches. A 3 phase motor cannot run on single phase power. Single phase power can be converted to 3 phase by a phase converter. 

There are basically 2 types; static and rotary. Each has certain advantages and limitations. 

The static type is nothing more than a capacitor bank used to generate the 3RD phase. It's less expensive, smaller, and can be connected downstream or the switch. However, you can only load the motor to about 2/3 of it's rating. Starting torque is VERY low. Because of the voltage imbalance, they're very hard on motors. 

The rotary type is larger, more expensive, and must be running before the 3 phase motor is started. They look like a motor without a shaft, though some of them are actual motors with the shaft cut off. Alot of them have the motor part, and another box with capacitors and relays in it. This one can run a 3 phase motor at 80% to 95% of its rating. Starting torque is pretty good too. It's not true 3 phase power, but it's pretty close. Motors last alot longer with these as well. I've connected several of these to various machine tools over the years, all with good luck. 

Rob


----------



## biff1964 (Mar 24, 2008)

*dewalt 1753*

ok thanks rob, i have taken advice from what you have said plus i contacted dewalt and they told me it is 3 phase and it is 2.5hp so i am trying to seek a converter so i will now have 3 phase in my workshop not something i planned on but i am sure it will have its advantages long term
steve


----------



## georgiasparky (Mar 23, 2008)

Unless it's has a strange frame or design, you will probably save some dollars and get better performance by simply changing the motor.


----------



## biff1964 (Mar 24, 2008)

yes i can see where your coming from on motor change but in uk no one seems to help i did see on us website they can rewind or replace, if anyone reading no where you can get replacement motors for radial arm saw please let me no ! regards steve


----------

